# Droid X sadness



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

So this morning while working out I picked up my droid x to change a song that was playing...phone slipped and hit the corner of a cinder block in my basement and now the screen is shattered. I have insurance on the phone but was wondering if I can take it to my local store (authorized retailer not corporate store) and if they can do the exchange there? Also, what phones are people getting as their replacements these days? I know they don't do Droid x anymore...


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't think so. Pretty sure the insurance is through a third party and not Verizon itself. You'll probably get a DX2.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Asurion will be replacing the phone if you have insurance. However there is a deductible since it isnt a defect. They may or may not have any more DXs.


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

So I went to my local retailer and they had me call the asurion. They are sending me a droid x2 sadly...Ive looked around and this phone has like minimal development anyone with experience with Asurion know if i have to keep this phone? Can i return it and request something different?


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"sheldoneous said:


> So I went to my local retailer and they had me call the asurion. They are sending me a droid x2 sadly...Ive looked around and this phone has like minimal development anyone with experience with Asurion know if i have to keep this phone? Can i return it and request something different?


Could try selling the x2.


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

I got a new replacement X about an hour ago. I'd trade ya for the X2.

You can email me at davidkpoe at gmail if interested. I can send pics. I've got an extra battery cover.


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

I've got about 250 eBay feedback as dgdavedg if you want some info


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Hummm Let me talk to the wife bout this...and also check out a few other things I will let you know.
Thanks for the offer.


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds good.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah I just got a dx warranty replacement, I would trade as well. Love the x, but would like to try something new. Wish I had caught this thread earlier!


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

I do repairs on the droid x and would be glad to put a new screen on there for you and it will be like a brand new phone.

If you're interested pm me. I'm on ebay at msjohnson2868 if you want to check my feedback.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

You can buy replacement parts for our beloved Droid X on the web. In addition to the screen they send you a prying tool to help pull everything apart. Who doesn't want to pry things apart?


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I've replaced many screens on iPhones and even though its a different phone, the process is relatively easy.


----------

